# i need some nice speaker grills



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

hey guys
Im building a 5.1 surround system with the dayton rs drivers. Ive designed the enclosures and baffle layout and have started designing crossovers.
Unfortunately, I cant decide what to do with the grills. I thought about making them myself, with some grill cloth from parts express and making frames, but i dont know. I dont want plain rectangular cloth grills. Id like something a little fancier. Im putting effort into making the enclosures look good, and i dont want the grills to ruin them.

I was thinking either brushed aluminum or stainless steel or something that looks cool. The front baffles are going to be around 4" by 12" and around 6" by 18", give or take.

If anyone has any suggestions or links or anything at all I'm all ears. Ive googled a few things and havent come up with anything good.

I'll try to get some pics of my progress


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

When you say brushed alum or SS, are you talking about grill frames? Because what covers the drivers will need to be cloth at some point.

That being said, I see no reason why you could not make a frame out of brushed aluminum and sandwich the cloth tight across the frame. You'd need two parts and some sort of back-screws to hold the assembly together.

I like raw drivers, especially with the Dayton RS line. the phase plug makes the drivers look very nice and they all have a nice finish on them.

Good luck.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I guess if you're going for a unique look you can avoid grill cloth altogether, and use bars like on some of the Funky Waves subs (attached). 

I would try to stay away from the more solid perforated metal type materials though, since they will affect the sound of your speakers.


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks guys.

I was considering some sort of perforated metal with a decorative frame, but I didn't realize it would affect the sound.
This question is rather subjective but.... Will it affect the sound a lot?

I was considering this http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=262-878 
the holes seemed large and close together giving mostly empty space.
Any thoughts?


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I would say yes , perforated metal grills would effect the sound alot. Try cloth?


----------



## Yad (Oct 19, 2009)

Cloth affects too. At mid-highs 
I think the best - is to use NO grill, ore some made of metal wire 1-2 mm


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks for the replies, i guess I'll go with cloth, or maybe that metal wire idea.

I personally have no grills on any of my speakers, I think it looks/sounds better. These speakers that I'm building are for a customer, so I have no choice.

thanks again for the replies


----------

